# Css or HTML users



## ipbr21054 (Feb 8, 2018)

This is the site http://www.theatticbanwell.co.uk/slideshow.html
I am trying with no success to have the text on two lines below the main image. 

Anybody here able to assist. 

Thanks.


----------

